# Please help me understand ADGA ETA 21 and ETA 12 numbers



## 4MFVT (Feb 7, 2015)

I am looking at a buck, who looks really great- top pedigree, famous lines, beautiful animal. However, his ETA 21 is -9 and his ETA 12 is -42.

Does this mean his likelihood of transmitting his top quality bloodline is very low? Is it foolish to pay top dollar for an animal with those numbers?

Thank you for your help and clarification.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I am wondering about all that too! Hopefully someone can give you a good answer!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Have you tried calling adga to ask how it works?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Negative numbers aren't necessary bad, they just mean that there is a wider genetic diversity to his background or there's not many records to work from. 
These numbers are recalculated twice a year depending on this information that usda has to work from. 
The number of daughters he has on milk test, the daughters linear appraisal scores, and their show placements in the sg program. 
Also how many daughters he has producing the desired traits in a wide range of different herds. 
To achieve the high numbers a buck must have many daughters all being tested for the SG program and showing the desired traits in diverse situations.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Did you get a good answer on this or do you still want more information?


----------



## 4MFVT (Feb 7, 2015)

Well, since the buck has no registered progeny, it sounds like maybe that is the reason for the negative numbers. He is listed as 10% inbred, so I don't think that qualifies as a lot of genetic diversity. The information folks have posted has certainly been helpful and appreciated, but I still don't feel like I have a good understanding of where these numbers come from or what they really mean and how they should guide my choice when looking at purchasing a buck, so anything you'd like to add would certainly be appreciated as well.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

following


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Following as well.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

So one thing to keep in mind is that ETA is not just the average of the two parents. It is the average, minus the breed average.
So if you breed a doe with a +10 PTA with a buck with a +10 PTA, you would think the the offspring should have an ETA of +10, but as it turns out, they will have something like -25 ETA because after you subtract out the breed average, then the number will be negative. Also it is a floating number because as the parent's PTAs change, the ETA will also change. 
In other words a little deceptive. Positive numbers are always better than negative numbers. 
PTA or ETA of 2:1 has to do with milk weighted more than type. 1:2 has type weighted more than milk. You buck has a higher number in the 2:1 so I would expect him to do more for milk than for type.


----------

